# Ebay stripped circuit cards



## creth (Apr 12, 2010)

So now i cant find the auction. If the mods want to delete no offense taken. 

Sorry next time i'll make sure the link is posted


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you forget something? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Link maybe?


----------



## creth (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes i did and for which i feel stupid, once i find the auction again i will edit the OP.


----------



## Rhodium (Apr 13, 2010)

creth said:


> Yes i did and for which i feel stupid.



I've done it before to !


----------

